# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Ξαφνικά απόκτησα σπίνο

## MrNek

Καλησπέρα, είμαι ο Νεκτάριος 17 χρονών και λατρέβω τα πουλιά. Σήμερα όταν την πρώτη ώρα κάναμε μαθημα στο σχολειο μπήκε ένα πουλάκι στην τάξη και αφου καταφεραμε να το πιάσουμε το έφερα σπίτι. Ένας φίλος μου που ασχολείτε με αυτά μου λέει είναι θυλικός σπίνος. Πρώτων θέλω να ρωτήσω αυτό ζει σε κλουβί ή να το αφησω? Και δεύτερον τι τρώει? Χτυπιέτε το καημένο στο κλουβί γιατί θέλει να φύγει φαίνετε... Παλιά είχα 4 καναρίνια και έχω καποια σχετική εμπειρία απο πουλιά. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα!! Νεκταριε δεν ζουν σε κλουβι! και η διατροφη τους ειναι διατροφη για ιθαγενη. ασε το να φυγει να χαρει την ελευθερια του!! κριμα ειναι!!!!!

----------


## MrNek

Καλώς ευχαριστώ για τη γρήγορη απάντηση!

----------


## panos70

Νεκταριε σε λιγο καιρο  θα αρρωστησει και θα ψωφησει και ειναι κριμα στο πουλακι

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

νεκταριε καποια επιζουν στο κλουβι,αλλα δεν αξιζει και ειναι κριμα και εγωιστικο να το βαλεις σε αυτη τη δωκιμασια...

οπως ηδη παρατηρισες τα καγκελα το κανουν να στρεσαρετε υπερβολικα,αφισε το καπου με δεντρα! θα το χαρεις πολυ να το δεις να πεταει ελευθερο  αφου οπως φενετε θες το καλο του!

----------


## MrNek

Ναι οπωσδήποτε αυτό θα κάνω αλλά λέω να το κάνω το πρωι. Και παλι σας ευχαριστώ όλους

----------


## panos70

Αν το εχεις μεσα βαλε του απο επανω μια πετσετα για να ειναι ηρεμο ,γιατι καθως σας βλεπει φοβατε και χτυπιεται

----------


## Gardelius

ΑΝ εισαι Αθηνα, μην το αφησεις κεντρο....προσπαθησε να βγεις αν ειναι δυνατον εκτος..σε τιποτα Β.Π.!!!!  :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας

Νεκταριε δες και αυτο Απελευθερώσεις ιθαγενών. Η επιστροφή στο πραγματικό τους σπίτι! και βαλε και το δικο σου βιντεο.

----------


## jk21

ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΕ οτι το πουλακι πρεπει να απελευθερωθει ειναι δεδομενο .εχει σημασια ομως το σωστο μερος .θα βρεις χωρο χωρις πολυκατοικιες και αν γινεται με δεντρα για να μπορει να προφυλαχθει .αν ηταν δυνατον εκτος πολης το ιδανικο ή ισως και κει που το πιασατε αν ο τοπος εχει αρκετη βλαστηση .ισως ηταν ο ιδανικος τοπος ,αφου εκει βρεθηκε 

θα ηθελα να μας βαλεις φωτο του πουλιου ,για να επιβεβαιωσουμε το ειδος του . αν μπορεις .επισης θα ηταν πολυ ωραιο ενα βιντεακι της απελευθερωσης του να στολιζε το φορουμ ,μαζι με αυτα 

*Απελευθερώσεις ιθαγενών. Η επιστροφή στο πραγματικό τους σπίτι!*το ανεβαζεις εδω και θα το μεταφερω εγω εκει μετα

----------


## MrNek

Γεια σε όλους, δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω τίποτα από όσα μου ειπατε παρά απλά να το αφήσω, διότι δεν είχα την δυνατοτητα σημερα ουτε να τρεχω σε προαστεια ούτε να βγάλω βίντεο... Ένα σας λέω όμως, με το που το αφήνω έγινε Λούης, βρήκε 2-3 άλλα του είδους του και χαθηκε... Τώρα ελπίζω να είναι καλύτερα!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

μπαβο για την πραξη σου! τι ειδος σπινου ηταν?

----------


## jk21

Φιλε μου αν συναντησε αλλα ιδια πουλια ( για να ειμαι ειλικρινης δυσκολευομαι λιγο να το πιστεψω οτι ετυχε σε αστικη περιοχη ,τη στιγμη της απελευθερωσης ) τοτε δεν θα εχει προβλημα .για ποια περιοχη μιλαμε οτι εγινε η απελευθερωση ;

----------


## MrNek

Γαλάτσι Δημήτρη, κοντα στο αλσος της Βεϊκου ειναι, οσο για το είδος Νίκο δεν έχω ιδεα...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

*Κατηγορίες Σπίνων δες εδω!*

----------


## MrNek

Σαν αυτό ήταν τα χρώματα

----------


## jk21

η περιοχη πραγματι εινα οκ για απελευθερωσεις

πραγματι σπινος ειναι και αν ειναι ακριβως ετσι θηλυκος

----------


## mitsman

Αρσενικος ειναι αυτος ο σπινος νομιζω! αλλα μικρη σημασια εχει!

----------


## jk21

εγω ξερω αυτον σαν θηλυκο




και αυτον αρσενικο

----------


## οδυσσέας

> 


οπως τα λες ειναι Δημητρη αν δεις εχει ''κοκκινη'' κοιλια και γκρι στο κεφαλι.

----------


## jk21

εγω ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ (αν και η φωτο του παιδιου εχει σκια ) γκρι βλεπω μονο στο σβερκο που και τα θηλυκα εχουν ελαφρως ,οπως και κοιλια καφετι οπως στο πιο κατω θηλυκο και οχι κοκκινη οπως ειναι στα αρσενικα .οπως και να χει ,για να το λες εσυ θα ξερεις

----------


## οδυσσέας

ειναι πολυ κοκκινη η κοιλια για θυληκο.

http://www.ibercajalav.net/img/426_ChaffinchFcoelebs.pdf

----------


## jk21

OΔΥΣΣΕΑ δεν μου ανοιγει το pdf .οπως και να εχει ας μην επεκταθουμε στο θεμα του παιδιου ,ειδικα αν η φωτο εχει και περιεργο φωτισμο .η ουσια ειναι οτι αν υπαρχει γκρι στο κεφαλι εντονο και η κοιλια κοκκινιζει τοτε ενας τετοιος σπινος ναι ,ειναι αρσενικος

----------


## Gardelius

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ,.....

----------


## xarhs

παιδια αρσενικος ειναι ο σπινος!!!!!!! ειχα πολλα χρονια εγω σπινους και ξερω ( αχχχχχχ τι εγκληματα εχω κανει στη φυση)

----------


## jk21

η συνειδητοποιηση των λαθων εκτροφης ,ειναι η απαραρχη για μια σημαντικη συνεχεια !

----------

